# The Witcher (Netflix)



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 20, 2019)

If you're a fan of Game of Thrones or other similar type fantasy settings then this show is a must watch.
Just finished the first episode and holy shit what a good job they did bringing this to life. They got the perfect cast and Henry Cavill plays Geralt PERFECTLY. He even sounds like Geralt form the video games.
It is a VERY violent show so don't watch it with children around. The combat is visceral and choreographed very well. 
And the monsters are done so well it's hard to tell what's CGI and what's practical.

Some of the costumes looked a bit cheap but that really is my only negative after watching the first episode.

9/10

If you tune in be prepared to watch the moment you start it because it doesn't fuck around lol


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 20, 2019)

The Witcher series a Polish success story.


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2019)

with respect....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas....is a NO NO for me.


No.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 20, 2019)

skye said:


> with respect....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas....is a NO NO for me.
> 
> 
> No.



LMFAO, so Reed Hastings the founder, CEO & main stockholder of Netflix is one of the Obama's now?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 20, 2019)

skye said:


> with respect....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas....is a NO NO for me.
> 
> 
> No.


Then why post???

Christ, NOT EVERYTHING has to fucking revolve around politics or politicians.


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > with respect....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas....is a NO NO for me.
> ...



If the Obamas who are traitors own Netflix  I am not going to touch it with a ten foot pole

That's me, ok?


----------



## G.T. (Dec 20, 2019)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


brainwashed and lost


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 20, 2019)

I haven't watched it, but I did just buy a Witcher video game for the first time recently. So far the writing is amazing. If the writing on the show is half as good I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 20, 2019)

skye said:


> with respect....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas....is a NO NO for me.
> 
> 
> No.



The Obamas own Netflix? 

Wait... no they don't.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 20, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > with respect....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas....is a NO NO for me.
> ...



Of course. It's kinda like if some ANTIFA fag in bumfuck Iowa attacks somebody George Soros obviously paid them. If somebody who shook hands with Hillary at a rally once dies it's because the Clintons had them murdered.


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 21, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



See. Those things you just said are all true.  Bad choice of comparisons.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 21, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Witcher series a Polish success story.


Did you know that the Polish government invests in CD Project Red? They are the makers of the games.
Very odd


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 22, 2019)

Just an FYI for those who start watching it.
The show has major time wraps(flashbacks) that are unannounced and confusing because no matter the decade they jump to the Witcher always looks exactly the same. 
Can be really confusing till you catch on.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 25, 2019)

Fake News strikes again lol


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 6, 2020)

saw the pilot Gramps....im up to episode 5.....so far not bad....


----------



## Flopper (Feb 8, 2020)

skye said:


> with respect....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas....is a NO NO for me.
> 
> 
> No.


Not even close.
The largest amount of stock in Netflix is held by:
Reed Hastings, CEO and founder
Neil D. Hunt, former Chief Product Officer
Ted Sarandos, Netflix's Chief Content Officer
Most the rest of the shares are held by mutual funds, Vanguard Funds being the largest holder.
*
The Top 3 Netflix Shareholders (NFLX)
*


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 8, 2020)

Watched the entire season and the time jumps were annoying for me but will wait for next season...


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 8, 2020)

Witcher and Game of Thrones are both fantasy, but very different shows. Witcher is more of a traditional sword and sorcery style setting, more action based, and revolves around fewer truly main characters.

I certainly enjoyed the show and would recommend it, but I wouldn’t be surprised to find that many GoT fans don’t care for it, or that many Wichrr fans didn’t care for GoT.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 9, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Witcher and Game of Thrones are both fantasy, but very different shows. Witcher is more of a traditional sword and sorcery style setting, more action based, and revolves around fewer truly main characters.
> 
> I certainly enjoyed the show and would recommend it, but I wouldn’t be surprised to find that many GoT fans don’t care for it, or that many Wichrr fans didn’t care for GoT.


I watched the first episode.  I agree, people that enjoyed Game of Thrones and other series of that genre would likely enjoy the series.  Don't know if I will continue with it since I don't want to get hooked on another series.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 29, 2020)

We watched one episode... okay I guess.
The main character actor is not that good of an actor. IMO - he was chosen more for his chiseled good looks than ability to act.
  In contrast, the main character actor in Vikings was 10 times better than this guy, and half as good looking.
Equally the actor in The Tutors, Jonathan Myers...again 50 times better.
I think they should have chosen someone more for their acting ability than super good looks.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> We watched one episode... okay I guess.
> The main character actor is not that good of an actor. IMO - he was chosen more for his chiseled good looks than ability to act.
> In contrast, the main character actor in Vikings was 10 times better than this guy, and half as good looking.
> Equally the actor in The Tutors, Jonathan Myers...again 50 times better.
> I think they should have chosen someone more for their acting ability than super good looks.



I had no problem with Cavill as Geralt.  The character is pretty reticent.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > We watched one episode... okay I guess.
> ...


  What do you mean by that? How is it good that you can't get what a character is about?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I think that's due more to the writing than Cavill's acting.  Geralt is a character with a number of contradictions and some unclear motivation.  A lot of it is interpretation of the reader/viewer.  He doesn't say all that much.  He often claims not to care about things, but then his actions sometimes belie that.  I read the books, and there as well, at times it is unclear just whether or how much Geralt cares about things.

I'm not saying that Cavill is an award winning actor, just that I didn't feel as if he did a bad job with the part.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 2, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



  We are running out of episodes of shows, we may give it another shot...


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 2, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



That's more than I would do lol.  If I don't like a show early on, I'll almost never go back to it.  There are so many different shows to try, and not enough time to do it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 2, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


  Too many really.
We have Hulu, Netflix and Amazon Prime. 
Although it seems Hulu is what we watch the most.
Use to mainly be Netflix, but they have lost the rights to so many shows in the past couple years they have turned to creating their own - which has been VERY hit and miss.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 29, 2020)

I've been a fan of the Witcher series since the first Video Game came out 2007. CD Projekt Red brought to life a fantasy world where elves are oppressed and driven into ghettos, where dwarves are a fading race and heroes are often despised.  I like the Netflix series and watched it all, but it falls well short of the games for lore.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 25, 2021)

Just finished binge watching season 2 of The Witcher. I must say I really enjoy this show. Only gripe I have is the constant FUCK FUCK FUCK coming out of dainty mouths. But...I cuss too, so.....


----------



## daveman (Dec 25, 2021)

I've been re-watching Season 1 the past couple of weeks.  Started Season 2 tonight.  I like it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 26, 2021)

daveman said:


> I've been re-watching Season 1 the past couple of weeks.  Started Season 2 tonight.  I like it.


I started season 2 last night around 830. Realized I was to tired to pay attention so I turned it off. Will probably come back to it this week as I sit in my hotel room every night desperately trying to avoid the poker room in the casino lol


----------



## Flopper (Dec 26, 2021)

skye said:


> with respect....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas....is a NO NO for me.
> 
> 
> No.


*More misinformation, The Obamas do not own Netflix.  Netflix has a market capitalization of over 270 billion dollars with tens of thousands of shareholders.  *The largest shareholder is the Vanguard Group which owns 7%.  The Obama's have a deal with Netflix to make about half dozen documentaries. They are only one of hundreds of companies and organizations that have deals with Netflix.


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2021)

Flopper said:


> More misinformation, The Obamas do not own Netflix.  Netflix has a market capitalization of over 270 billion dollars with tens of thousands of shareholders.  The largest shareholder is the Vanguard Group which owns 7%.  The Obama's have a deal with Netflix to make about half dozen documentaries.




whatever....I don't watch Woke....and Netflix is full of it!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 26, 2021)

skye said:


> with respect....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas....is a NO NO for me.
> 
> 
> No.


Actually Netflix is not owned by the shitstain obamas.  The shitters have gone into partnership on several things.  I just don't watch those things.


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Actually Netflix is not owned by the shitstain obamas.  The shitters have gone into partnership on several things.  I just don't watch those things.



cool

still too much Woke on Netflix.

for my taste at least.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 26, 2021)

skye said:


> cool
> 
> still too much Woke on Netflix.
> 
> for my taste at least.


There is too much woke everyplace.  Even Hallmark has woke.


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is too much woke everyplace.  Even Hallmark has woke.



so

I don't watch woke


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 26, 2021)

skye said:


> whatever....I don't watch Woke....and Netflix is full of it!



I'm curious, how do you know Netflix is full of woke if you don't watch?


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U 

Narcos is the best 
Columbia then Mexico for 6 seasons


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 26, 2021)

Going to see if they have any new Jewish shows on


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2021)

Gracie said:


> Just finished binge watching season 2 of The Witcher. I must say I really enjoy this show. Only gripe I have is the constant FUCK FUCK FUCK coming out of dainty mouths. But...I cuss too, so.....



Season 2 was stellar.  I loved the games, I love the series.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 27, 2021)

skye said:


> cool
> 
> still too much Woke on Netflix.
> 
> for my taste at least.



True, but unlike cable. everything is tracked on Netflix and the losers get cut. The Woke shit are the biggest losers. Shows like The Witcher - which are definitely not PC are the most watched.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> True, but unlike cable. everything is tracked on Netflix and the losers get cut. The Woke shit are the biggest losers. Shows like The Witcher - which are definitely not PC are the most watched.


I see stuff on all streaming services that I don't like so I don't watch it.  It's that simple.  Netflix carries over 6000 titles and they are changing all the time. I'm not sure exactly what Woke is but I'm sure Netflix has a lot of other stuff.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Dec 27, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> True, but unlike cable. everything is tracked on Netflix and the losers get cut. The Woke shit are the biggest losers. Shows like The Witcher - which are definitely not PC are the most watched.


I dropped them a while ago because of that for the most part, all the new shit they were dropping was just woke garbage and I had seen all the good content on the service I wanted.  Might come back a bit for the second season of Witcher.

I need a good show to recover from the absolute hot garbage Amazon released with Wheel of Time.  The travesty they are visiting upon that series is painful.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 27, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> I dropped them a while ago because of that for the most part, all the new shit they were dropping was just woke garbage and I had seen all the good content on the service I wanted.  Might come back a bit for the second season of Witcher.
> 
> I need a good show to recover from the absolute hot garbage Amazon released with Wheel of Time.  The travesty they are visiting upon that series is painful.


HBO has a lot of good series some old and some new, for example Succession, Game of Thrones, The Wire, Deadwood, True Detective, The Newsroom, Sopranos, etc. HBO has been making series since 1983.  There are hundreds of them but some are no longer available on HBO.

I thought Bosch and The Marvelous Mrs Maisel and one with Billy Bob Thornton on Amazon Prime were pretty good.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 28, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> I dropped them a while ago because of that for the most part, all the new shit they were dropping was just woke garbage and I had seen all the good content on the service I wanted.  Might come back a bit for the second season of Witcher.
> 
> I need a good show to recover from the absolute hot garbage Amazon released with Wheel of Time.  The travesty they are visiting upon that series is painful.



I stopped watching WoT to watch season 2 of The Witcher.  

I finished season 1 of WoT last night.  With so much material to draw from, how do the showrunners somehow make a show so empty?


----------



## Flopper (Dec 28, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> I stopped watching WoT to watch season 2 of The Witcher.
> 
> I finished season 1 of WoT last night.  With so much material to draw from, how do the showrunners somehow make a show so empty?


I'm at episode 6 season 1, the hunt for dragon.  The different parts of story seem a bit disconnected but the show is finally getting more interesting.  What I have wondered from the beginning is why is the Witcher running around looking for monsters to kill for a few coins.  It doesn't seem like a good business.  Also, what is this "Law of Surprise"?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Dec 30, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> I stopped watching WoT to watch season 2 of The Witcher.
> 
> I finished season 1 of WoT last night.  With so much material to draw from, how do the showrunners somehow make a show so empty?


They take a good, well built world and then change all the core basic events that make up the characters.

I get making changes as books are almost all internal dialogue and the screen is all external BUT you cant bake fundamental changes to the core makeup of a character and then expect them to properly perform in the same setting.

For anyone familiar with the work, the finale was a fucking travesty epic enough that I will more than likely cancel my damn membership.  If this is the garbage they are going to continue to release....

They would have been far better off going much slower rather than trying to fit multiple books in one setting whilst rewriting all the core events.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Dec 30, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I'm at episode 6 season 1, the hunt for dragon.  The different parts of story seem a bit disconnected but the show is finally getting more interesting.  What I have wondered from the beginning is why is the Witcher running around looking for monsters to kill for a few coins.  It doesn't seem like a good business.  Also, what is this "Law of Surprise"?


Well, there is a LOT of lore behind that series so there is a lot of information they really cannot fit into the character background in a manner that works for TV.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 30, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> Well, there is a LOT of lore behind that series so there is a lot of information they really cannot fit into the character background in a manner that works for TV.


Well, I look it up.  The *Law of Surprise* is a custom as old as humanity itself. The Law dictates that a man saved by another is expected to offer to his savior a boon whose nature is unknown to one or both parties. In most cases, the boon takes the form of the saved man's firstborn child, conceived or born without the father's knowledge.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 30, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> They take a good, well built world and then change all the core basic events that make up the characters.
> 
> I get making changes as books are almost all internal dialogue and the screen is all external BUT you cant bake fundamental changes to the core makeup of a character and then expect them to properly perform in the same setting.
> 
> ...



While I very much dislike some of the changes (Women can be the dragon?  The dragon might be split into multiple souls?  That takes away the main threat of the dragon being a man, that he would be driven mad by the tainted power), I don't think they are to blame for the lack of depth.  Maybe they are just trying to fit too much into too short a time frame, but the characters are so poorly developed that it's hard to empathize with any of them.  I think it probably would have been better for chunks of the story to be cut out and worked around if they were going to go this far into the story in just a single season.  Thom Merrilin, Padan Fain, those characters could have been taken out.  It would be unfortunate not to have them, but you can't fit everything from a 14 book series into what is supposedly planned as an 8 season show, and they are characters that I think could be excluded without ruining the basic plot.  As it stands, almost every character is little more than a shell of a person, so getting rid of some to flesh out the others would likely have improved things.

I agree, going slower and developing the characters, settings, and plot more deeply would have been better.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 30, 2021)

skye said:


> ....Netflix which is owned by the Obamas...



I didn't know that.  I'm not in the market for any streaming services but I wouldn't use Netflix now if it were the last programming on the planet.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 31, 2021)

Montrovant said:


> While I very much dislike some of the changes (Women can be the dragon?  The dragon might be split into multiple souls?  That takes away the main threat of the dragon being a man, that he would be driven mad by the tainted power), I don't think they are to blame for the lack of depth.  Maybe they are just trying to fit too much into too short a time frame, but the characters are so poorly developed that it's hard to empathize with any of them.  I think it probably would have been better for chunks of the story to be cut out and worked around if they were going to go this far into the story in just a single season.  Thom Merrilin, Padan Fain, those characters could have been taken out.  It would be unfortunate not to have them, but you can't fit everything from a 14 book series into what is supposedly planned as an 8 season show, and they are characters that I think could be excluded without ruining the basic plot.  As it stands, almost every character is little more than a shell of a person, so getting rid of some to flesh out the others would likely have improved things.
> 
> I agree, going slower and developing the characters, settings, and plot more deeply would have been better.


I agree these epic fantasy adventure tales often pack too much in an episode leaving the viewers who have not read the books, scratching their head.  I think there are about 7 or 8 books in The Witcher series.  Hopefully, the powers that be do not stop at 3 or 4 seasons.  3 seems to be the magic number of seasons needed to sell the series.

 Although the producers of Game of Thrones did a decent job in 7 seasons, it would have far better had HBO given Martin the 10 seasons he wanted.


----------



## daveman (Jan 8, 2022)

Just finished Season 2.

Holy crap, I did NOT see that coming.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 15, 2022)

Netflix stock has now lost all its gains from the pandemic
					

Netflix's stock has now given up all its pandemic gains. Shares were down more than 50% since their mid-November high.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 15, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> Netflix stock has now lost all its gains from the pandemic
> 
> 
> Netflix's stock has now given up all its pandemic gains. Shares were down more than 50% since their mid-November high.
> ...


Not a surprise.

They are lacking new content creation atm and several of their offerings have gone south.  The best programming they have has been silent for a few years now.  

I know I am also not alone in simply dropping them because several of the shows I did like went woke without cause.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 15, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Not a surprise.
> 
> They are lacking new content creation atm and several of their offerings have gone south. The best programming they have has been silent for a few years now.
> 
> I know I am also not alone in simply dropping them because several of the shows I did like went woke without cause.


I concur...


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 16, 2022)

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> Just an FYI for those who start watching it.
> The show has major time wraps(flashbacks) that are unannounced and confusing because no matter the decade they jump to the Witcher always looks exactly the same.
> Can be really confusing till you catch on.


I think he is not suppose to age or ages very slowly due to his supernatural nature.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 16, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Not a surprise.
> 
> They are lacking new content creation atm and several of their offerings have gone south.  The best programming they have has been silent for a few years now.
> 
> I know I am also not alone in simply dropping them because several of the shows I did like went woke without cause.



What shows?  I can't say I've noticed that in what I watch from them, but we probably watch different things.


----------



## Peace (Mar 16, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Not a surprise.
> 
> They are lacking new content creation atm and several of their offerings have gone south.  The best programming they have has been silent for a few years now.
> 
> I know I am also not alone in simply dropping them because several of the shows I did like went woke without cause.


They just wrapped up Last Kingdom and I am not finding anything worthwhile to watch after that…


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 16, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> What shows?  I can't say I've noticed that in what I watch from them, but we probably watch different things.


Last one I tried watching was Lucifer.

Went south hard in the last season.  Disappointment.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 16, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> They just wrapped up Last Kingdom and I am not finding anything worthwhile to watch after that…


Have not watched that one.  Was it worth the time?


----------



## Peace (Mar 17, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Have not watched that one.  Was it worth the time?


For me it was and it wasn’t woke at all…

It based loosely on Alfred the Great and Edward of England and a Saxon named Uhtred raised by the Viking Danes…


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 17, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Last one I tried watching was Lucifer.
> 
> Went south hard in the last season.  Disappointment.



I thought it went downhill the last couple of seasons, but yeah, very disappointing end.  I didn't think the problem was being 'woke', though, just some poor overall writing.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 19, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I thought it went downhill the last couple of seasons, but yeah, very disappointing end.  I didn't think the problem was being 'woke', though, just some poor overall writing.


Really?

Adam's entire character?  2 entire episodes lamenting how racist cops are over and over and over again?  They wasted half the last season bitching about how every cop was racist.  The last season was aimed directly at it.


It did also suffer from having no actual end planned IMHO.  It seems they could not figure out what they wanted to do.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 19, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> Really?
> 
> Adam's entire character?  2 entire episodes lamenting how racist cops are over and over and over again?  They wasted half the last season bitching about how every cop was racist.  The last season was aimed directly at it.
> 
> ...



I forgot about how forced some of the race issues were.  They did a horrible job of fitting it into the show.  I thought it was really just a couple of episodes, but maybe it went on longer.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 20, 2022)

Montrovant said:


> I forgot about how forced some of the race issues were.  They did a horrible job of fitting it into the show.  I thought it was really just a couple of episodes, but maybe it went on longer.


That is the problem more than anything, they did not fit.  It was contrived.

That is inexcusable.  You can and should address the hard questions in entertainment.  The problem is that they did not want to address anything, just mindless virtue signaling.

After all the forced race shit, they never actually addressed any change.  It was just straight out virtue signaling and that is just disguising to me in general.  If you are going to address it, then do it.  Make it part of the story.  Create a believable and relatable plot and bring that plot to its conclusion.  

This was none of those things.


----------

